# AF motor replacement



## pdwoodswood (Feb 7, 2012)

Tired of tweaking and re-tweaking troublesome motors & e-unit. What is best recommendation for motor and e-unit replacements. Not interested in the cheap $$ stuff. Motors for a Hudson, Northern, 312, 360 diesel and switcher diesel.
I assume same E-unit can be used for all motors. Layout is powered by a 30B and 12Bs. Thank You


----------



## flyernut (Oct 31, 2010)

Maybe by just replacing the e-units you could have some reliability. The motors are great, but the e-units,lol...


----------



## Stillakid (Jan 12, 2010)

check this out............................

http://www.ebay.com/itm/American-Fl...244423?pt=Model_RR_Trains&hash=item20c2729c07


----------

